# Anybody wanna buy a horse!!!



## Trophyman (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm so dang sick of this cursed animal. Whenever any fowl weather moves in, and he's not in the barn---he's travellin. Jumps the fence and wanders the neighborhood. 

On Monday we got a little weather due to Sandy. Wife and I were at the store, thunder clap and there he goes. Thankfully, my neighbor knows all too well about the horse and caught him(no easy task) and penned him up. Think I'll chain him down next time. 

View attachment 1-1.jpg


View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 3.jpg


----------



## Chris (Nov 1, 2012)

The only thing I would know what to do with a horse is make glue.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 2, 2012)

After owning several horses...the cheapest thing about a horse, is the horse. Think I'll pass on this, but Chris might want one for his daughter. Pretty paint by the way.


----------



## Trophyman (Nov 2, 2012)

He belonged to my daughter(gone now). He is a beautiful horse, people stop and take pictures of him EVERYDAY. HE is a stallion with a field of mares a mile or so from us so he is always acting up.

My neighbor made me an offer on him and the wife and I are seriously considering it. Having horses is a lot like having children, they require CONSTANT attention. Daughter will have to make a decision TODAY. I am SO over this animal!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 2, 2012)

Have you considered gelding? Makes them a LOT easier to keep.


----------



## Trophyman (Nov 2, 2012)

Truthfully, I have not considered cutting him. My daughter worked(really just mucked stalls) for the Ocala horse farm, owned by Jessica *Steinbrenner*, yea, the same ones. Jessica Steinbrenner took a liking to her and gifted her this horse aptly named DIABLO.

That is one of the reasons I'm reluctant to sell the horse. By all accounts, the horse is something special(blood line etc) My neighbor, being a horse guy(he has 10) offered me eight thousand for him. The only stipulation daughter has is she has to get permission from Jessica Steinbrenner to stud him out.

Therein lies my dilemma.


----------



## havasu (Nov 2, 2012)

I worked for a top equine breeding vet for a few years, and some of his clients would charge $10K for a semen specimen, so it is big business. Unless you have full rights and the papers to back it up, you will continue to have this problem unless he is gelded. I would try to talk to Ms. S to either release full permissions, or cut his nuts. They are beautiful animals but stallions can be especially dangerous to not only themselves, but others. JMHO!

And yes, I was always the one who handled the AV (artificial vagina)!


----------



## Trophyman (Nov 2, 2012)

havasu said:


> And yes, I was always the one who handled the AV (artificial vagina)!



OK Havasu.....TMI

I talked to my daughter this morning and it looks like I may be able to take him back over to Kinsman Stud Farm. They are better equipped to handle him. Daughter can still go and see him when she is back in state. Really, he's going to get hurt before too long. I'm really NOT a horse person.


----------



## Chris (Nov 2, 2012)

Havasu you just opened me up to soo many more comment in the future.


----------



## havasu (Nov 2, 2012)

Yeah, handling the AV is grunt work, but is about the most dangerous job working with an equine vet. I'm surprised I survived those two years.


----------



## Chris (Nov 2, 2012)

Did you get pregnant?


----------



## havasu (Nov 2, 2012)

No pregnancy here because I used gloves. I see you didn't about 10 1/2 months ago!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 2, 2012)

When I had horses I use to hand around the barn and help with breeding, well it was really controlled rape. Not much romance thats for sure.


----------



## Trophyman (Nov 2, 2012)

oldognewtrick said:


> when i had horses i use to hand around the barn and help with breeding, well it was really controlled rape. Not much romance thats for sure.



hahahaha:d


----------



## Chris (Nov 19, 2012)

So what ever happened to the horse?


----------



## Trophyman (Nov 20, 2012)

Chris, I'm happy to report that Diablo is very happy living at the Steinbrenner farm with the hundred other horses they have. They raise a breed of these BIG horses that are amazing. They are some breed of draft horse. Anyway, my daughter is coming in for Christmas and she is going over to ride him. He really is a woman's horse cause I could barely get close to him while my wife could walk right up and touch him. Perhaps he sensed how much I disliked his antics. 

View attachment Saten Face.jpg


View attachment big1.jpg


View attachment big2.jpg


----------



## Chris (Nov 20, 2012)

That bottom picture had me second looking...


----------



## havasu (Nov 20, 2012)

^ Exactly. I though it was giving a new meaning to "Three peckered Billygoat"


----------

